# 2 great symphonies-high quality video films



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Symphony NO.6 (Full Length) :*

Seoul Phil Orchestra
차이코프스키 교향곡 제6번 "비창"
Conuctor : 정명훈 Chung Myung-Whun 
(Seoul Phil Orchestra Music Director & Permanent Orchestra Conductor)
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra
16th,May,2011. Korean Art Centre Concert Hall, Seoul Korea.

Youtube commens:

_ Wow Tchaikovsky, you make me feel alive! ﻿

Excellent presentation of my fourth favorite composer.﻿

This is quickly becoming my favorite symphony...it's dynamic and rich. I think they do an excellent job here with it.﻿_

The sound lacks some richness,diskant maybe, but is good enough. I love this symphony...listened to it a bit rare, but then the experience is even bether.

There may be bether performances out there, also on film, but I find it good, and it is enjoyable to watch a whole symphony and the performers in action!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn: 4. Sinfonie (»Italienische«)*

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) «
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

I. Allegro vivace
II. Andante con moto
III. Con moto moderato
IV. Saltarello. Presto

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 16. Juni 2012*

Youtube comments:

_I never knew Mr. Putin was a conductor as well﻿

A marvelous performance of a truly joyous piece of music. I love watching the conductor's face! He loves what he's hearing from his performers.﻿ ∙

col mio commento sono stato avaro. Ora correggo. Bravissimi tutti. Grazie_

Nice, fresh symphony, though a bit uneven in quality.
But the performance is absolutely amazing! Energic and passionate, and well playing musicians, and a steady and committed, still relaxed conductor.


----------

